# New Bessacarr for only £55 (or 12p a week)



## Brownfools (Sep 15, 2008)

Anyone want a bargain?
Go to my website, see the news item about 3/4 down the homepage and follow the links!
Supposedly a genuine offer?!


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*12p a week*

All disclaimed in the T&C's


----------



## Brownfools (Sep 15, 2008)

Yes, I read them too!
But what I really love about their T&Cs is that if the specification of the vehicle changes after you place your order, the dealer can cancel the contract - but you can't!

David.


----------

